# Shaq stopper



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Positive write up on our very own NAZ...I am starting to like this guy..if he could just play some D

http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/sports/9703558.htm


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

you guys know we signed mengke bateer? hes our shaq stopper.


i cant believe these signings.

but thats a good article on nazr...the only problem is hes 27, this is basically as good as it gets


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

That's okay, Isiah will come into camp with 18 or so guys and scale back to 15 at the deadline. Some of these big guys are just scrimmage crash test dummies. A big body for Nazr to practice breaking down.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> but thats a good article on nazr...the only problem is hes 27, this is basically as good as it gets


mase improved alot past the age of 27..And if Naz can get up to 270,he has the quickness...hes the only center i have ever seen pull off that 2 second left alley oop...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

We almost gave Dampier 6 years and $72M because he improved dramatically between the age of 28 and 29.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL....


> We almost gave Dampier 6 years and $72M because he improved dramatically between the age of 28 and 29.


that is a very sad but true point...The bball gods were smiling down upon us on that one.....

The Knicks should be able to run this year,and naz gets up an down pretty good


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

thats one of the few good things about nazr. i talk bad about lenny alot,but he uses his players well. he knew nazr was quicker then most centers, so that sideline inbounds play was great. i think kurt sets a screen for nazr up high and he runs for the alley. it worked every time too. except when it was waved off once, but oh well.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Bateer = Wang Zhi Zhi stopper.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Finally...*

I find something I agree with Rashidi on. It was bound to happen one day..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Bateer = Wang Zhi Zhi stopper.





> I find something I agree with Rashidi on. It was bound to happen one day..


You agree with rashidi???I dont... No way bateer can stop Wang Zhi Zhi:grinning:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Trade for some real C...

Minnesota trades: SG Wally Szczerbiak (10.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 22.2 minutes) 
C Michael Olowokandi (6.5 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 21.5 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: SF Ricky Davis (14.4 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.3 minutes) 
C Raef LaFrentz (7.8 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +5.5 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and +2.9 apg. 

Boston trades: SF Ricky Davis (14.4 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.3 minutes) 
C Raef LaFrentz (7.8 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
Boston receives: SG Wally Szczerbiak (10.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 28 games) 
PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 68 games) 
Change in team outlook: -5.8 ppg, +0.9 rpg, and -2.4 apg. 

New York trades: PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
New York receives: C Michael Olowokandi (6.5 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.6 apg in 43 games) 
Change in team outlook: +0.3 ppg, -1.3 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Maybe involving some draft pick, it can works...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Trade for some real C...


I agree,we need a real C
I disagree,Michael O is not what we need..

Hes Injury prone,lazy.and his numbers are no better than Naz,except hes a bit better at blocking shots....

Ill stick with Naz over that Bum


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well... Kandi can help the team a lot more than JYD (cuz you guys still have KT and Sweetney as PF's)

Also, JYD can start in Boston...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I'll take Kandi over Nazr, at least he's a legit center, not a PF. He has some of the worst basketball instincts I've ever seen, but I'll take that over a season of Nazr/Baker. Kandi is overrated defensively, but he would still be an improvement over what the Knicks have in that category in the middle.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rashidi, for the record I'd trade JYD for Kandi yesterday, mainly because I think he's better than JYD, and because we are relatively deep at PF, but not because I think he is automatically better than Nazr.

But my question to you is why do you always refer to Nazr as a PF? To the best of my knowledge he's never played that position in his career. Is it based on his height alone? (We know his weight has fluctuated over the years. I heard he once topped 300 lbs) I'm sure you don't need me to tell you many a men 6'10 and less have manned that position effectively and for them, pretty much exclusively, over the history of the game.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

I Nazr can improve his low post game, he can average 12-15 pts and 5-7 rpg in the lowly East.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,are you factoring in kandis injury factor???

And if you dont love him defensively,his offense is worse than Naz.And hes not a better rebounder

My knock against naz is he isnt a shot blocker and we need som D..


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

NYK, I think you are underestimating his rebounding ability. Last year for the knicks in 25 MPG he averaged about 9ppg 8rpg. If he goes up to 30mpg I could easily see him going 12/10.


The only thing I see in the way of that is good play from Baker, thus stealing minutes from Naz, which is quite possible.


----------

